# Bulletstorm here



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

*lookpic.com/c1/i2/1600/aJVQ4DI0.jpeg


Release date: 22/02/2011
Genre: Action (Shooter) / 3D / 1st Person
Developer: People Can Fly / Epic Games
Russian Publisher: Electronic Arts
Publication Type: License
Language: [English, Russian, French, Italian, Spanish, Polish, Danish]

MSR
--------------------------
Operating system: Windows XP SP2 SP3/Vista / 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo 1.6 GHz
RAM: 1.5 GB
Video: 256 MB, GeForce 7600 GS / Radeon HD 2400 Pro, DirectX 10c
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Free hard drive space: 9 GB

Description:
-----------
New and unique first-person shooters from the developers "Gears of War" and "Painkiller". Epic Games,
People Can Fly and Electronic Arts present "Bulletstorm" - first-rate thriller,
in a game during which implemented the concept of "Kill a virtuoso."
The game takes place in the world of futuristic utopia, where peacekeeping forces seeking to stop the civil war.
Because of the betrayal of two soldiers squad command, "Dead Echo" are marginalized. In the role of Grayson Hunt,
the player will learn the fighting techniques with a unique weapon and score points for especially good murder - and this
is the innovative system "Skilshot" game "Bulletstorm". "Bulletstorm" waiting for you!

Features:
---------------------
" scoring system "Skilshot: thanks to the concept of "Kill the masterly"
in play "Bulletstorm" perfectly combines a fierce firefight and incredible martial arts techniques.
Every enemy - a new opportunity to be creative in the art of killing.
" Fighting pipeline: "Kill the virtuoso" to earn more points and exchange them for improvements
to kill even more brilliantly. System improvements in the game "Bulletstorm" encourages a creative approach to the methods of murder.
" A terrible weapon: in the arsenal of the game "Bulletstorm" is the most destructive and lethal weapons
- the rifle from "The Peacemaker" to exotic kistemeta.
" Modes of Echo ("Echo") and Anarchy ("Anarchy"): the arcade mode "echo"
to compete with friends outside the network for the best result in their favorite episodes
of the campaign and team play for the four participants in the "Anarchy".


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

The PC demo s releasing after the retail release isnt it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> The PC demo s releasing after the retail release isnt it?


Yes it is. They should have released it at least a week before the main game's release.

Anxiously awaiting this game to unlock tomorrow. This should serve as a good distraction till I get Killzone 3.


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 22, 2011)

So... is it Co-op or not? any info on that?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

sameer.pur said:
			
		

> So... is it Co-op or not? any info on that?


I think they stopped the co op part.
Watch this   Bulletstorm : Co-op cancelled as it 'broke down game'


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a co-op mode.. but that will not cover the story. Some arcade type Co-Op play, i guess.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> There is a co-op mode.. but that will not cover the story. Some arcade type Co-Op play, i guess.


But where is fun in that. Damn they took this last decision quite late don't you think??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

yea.. i don't know what made them to take that decision. Lets hope that the other mode lives up to the name.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Lets just hope. So it is releasing for PC also tomorrow right???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

Today. It is already out in US.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats good. Now I don't have to wait to play game like assassin's creed brotherhood.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

Game runs now. But, can't save the progress. There is a work around for that too, but it is lengthy. Will wait for proper thing.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Game runs now. But, can't save the progress. There is a work around for that too, but it is lengthy. Will wait for proper thing.


Are you playing it??? How? it has to be released tomorrow no??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

^ LOL. 

Okay.. this game is Gorgeous. Right from the mainmenu. Running constantly at 30FPS, with everything set to max (1920x1080). Sweet.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

My Pc config is 
Intel Core 2 Duo 4400 2.2GHz
2GB RAM
Sapphire Radeon 5770
Max Resolution- 1440*900

What do you think it will work fine on my PC???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

It will breeze. Don't worry.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

^^thanks a lot. But seriously how are you playing when you are the one who said it will release in Europe on 23rd and as far as I know we get europian versions.

@offtopic
Nice avatar.


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 23, 2011)

game is running perfectly , and you need to use another game's key to enable the autosave , though the multiplayer doesnt works .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^thanks a lot. But seriously how are you playing when you are the one who said it will release in Europe on 23rd and as far as I know we get europian versions.


You also have to option to get it from Steam or directly purchase it from EA's website (via EA Download Manager) and unlock it on the release date.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

Check the review of bulletstorm *HERE*.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

completed ACT 1. Pissed off a thing from which I should have stayed away. Now its too late. Just reached a abandoned city in ACT 2.


----------



## varunb (Feb 23, 2011)

Preordered my copy of BulletStorm limited edition (PC) this morning.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

Bulletstorm DLC announced
LOL. Now thats EA style. They could have included these things in the game itself but no They want the goddamn DLC.
It includes 5 extra maps & two Leash enhancements.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2011)

The ones who are already playing this game are requested to post some screenshots of it in this thread-I've heard that this game looks quite stunning at higher resolutions.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2011)

Completed Act 1. Loving the game!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2011)

Guys I strongly suggest against drifting off topic into the scene source discussion or where one sourced the game from (if illegitimate copy). Stick with the game discussion.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

quicky008 said:
			
		

> The ones who are already playing this game are requested to post some screenshots of it in this thread-I've heard that this game looks quite stunning at higher resolutions.


Just search google images for bulletstorm and change the size to larger than than 2 MP and you'll see. Its really damn good.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 24, 2011)

Completed Act 2. Took a leap of faith.. and reached Act 3.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2011)

screenshots guise ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 25, 2011)

Now on ACT 5. Taking the game slowly. Rushing into this game will only result in monotony (personal experience)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> screenshots guise ?


Dude just google it. You will get better results and high res pics.


			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Taking the game slowly. Rushing into this game will only result in monotony (personal experience)


So how is the game??? I know its good read many reviews but you know talking to someone who is playing is different. Reviews gives first impression but you'll give me better idea.


----------



## DigitalDude (Feb 26, 2011)

awesome game.. lot of skill based killing is making it interesting than just plain shooting!!

as vamsi said playing slowly (using a lot of skill shots instead of just rushing and killing) will be very rewarding 



_


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2011)

So just a simple question. With how many styles I can kill a single foe??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

^ nearly 70-80 ways.

On Act 7. Just had a encounter in The Ulysses with the bald General. The funny thing is, for a FPS game, this game has lot of quick time events.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> ^ nearly 70-80 ways.


Goddamn. Are you serious I mean 70-80 ways are not a joke they are a lot I mean a lot. Damn I am going to play this game today after my classes.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn. Are you serious I mean 70-80 ways are not a joke they are a lot I mean a lot. Damn I am going to play this game today after my classes.



You cannot pull off any skillmove at any time. You need particular assets,weapon to pull off a skillmove. In any way, skillmoves are the real fun in Bulletstorm.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> You cannot pull off any skillmove at any time. You need particular assets,weapon to pull off a skillmove. In any way, skillmoves are the real fun in Bulletstorm.


Yeah. I just realized that because I was playing this game some moments ago. Man the dialogues are kind of abusive for minors not for us eh. I loved this game I don't have anything in my arsenal right now because I was playing prologue right now. LOL but I will complete this game for sure.


----------



## varunb (Mar 3, 2011)

Got my copy yesterday & currently I am on Act 4 chapter 1. I have yet to try the multiplayer. Will post the multiplayer review once I wrap up the single player.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Got my copy yesterday & currently I am on Act 4 chapter 1


You are damn fast. I usually take things really slowly I want to enjoy every bit of the game so I rarely complete 1 act in one day. LOL


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

Played the game until the ship crashed. the starting was really fun. Wine and guns go hand-in-hand.  Will continue after i fix my pc.


----------



## varunb (Mar 4, 2011)

No I am not that fast. Besides I have no other game to pass my time except my l4d2. The only thing I am not happy about this game is frequent stuttering. Although its not a big deal but still I like to have a smooth fps when I am playing. I tried various INI tweaks but nothing helped. Not to mention that I had to turn off in-game 8xAA because it was dropping my fps big time from 50-60 to straight 30Hz. Disabling vsync also eased the stuttering issue.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ So you too have this issue. I was thinking that its just my PC. I am also facing stuttering issue. Damn if the game is running smoothly at all parts then why the hell is this happening. Damn it sometimes it spoils the pleasure of the game at certain times but nevertheless its a great game. I have some games to play right now so taking this game real slow to enjoy at full extent because once you complete the game you won't like to play again because everything is known. At least this is the case of mine specially with FPSs.


----------



## varunb (Mar 4, 2011)

Well this game has re-playability factor for me. I would definitely give the single player campaign another go if my plate is not full.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

Many game has replayability factor. But the thing is now you know where enemies are gonna pop up how to kill that beast exactly. These are surprises which you can't get in a game ever if you are playing it again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

Completed the game last night. The game was very good. It felt repetitive now and then.. but just when things start to feel repetitive, game blesses you with a new weapon or upgrade, adding new skillshots.

Story has been a real downer in this game. And the ending hinted sequel. Lets hope that story will not be the same in that sequel.

I would give it a solid 8.5/10


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

Just started it a while back, reached ACT 2.

WOW. Loving it. This is one install I will keep for a while. Finally an FPS after a long time with dynamic and fun mechanics. And it is uber macho. Made by men, for men...!

Dialogues are corny, but not heavy on the system. All maxed out.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> Just started it a while back, reached ACT 2.
> 
> WOW. Loving it. This is one install I will keep for a while. Finally an FPS after a long time with dynamic and fun mechanics. And it is uber macho. Made by men, for men...!
> 
> *Dialogues are corny*, but not heavy on the system. All maxed out.



i remember one .

Trishka "I'll Kill your Dick"

Grey "What does that even mean?!?....I'll kill YOUR dick!"

i loled so hard..


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

^^
Ya they are bad for sure. Damn..! Swearing is rampant.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with swearing. But this game has excessive swearing. Some of them are nice, but most of them can be a miss. Just look at GTA, they have same levels of profanity, but lines will hit the player perfectly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> i remember one .
> 
> Trishka "I'll Kill your Dick"
> 
> ...


Oh man! That line had me laughing my guts out. It was so dam cheesy, that I think the dialogue writers must have been high on weed while writing them out. 

There is another one of Grayson's smart as* comments: "I named him Waggleton P. Tallylicker, but I never got the chance to tell him. He will be remembered." 

And one more classic when Ishi and Gray are traveling in an elevator:

Grayson: "Nice view... You wanna make out? Just two gruff military hardened dudes just sitting in an elevator snuggling out their woes in a totally hetero way."
Ishi: "Hah!"
Grayson: "That was a nervous chuckle. Either your human side gets the joke, or your robot side likes the way I look in these pants." 
Ishi: "Perhaps a little of both." 
Grayson: "Hey I'm not judgin'. I'm just a good looking man."


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Oh man! That line had me laughing my guts out. It was so dam cheesy, that I think the dialogue writers must have been high on weed while writing them out.
> 
> There is another one of Grayson's smart as* comments: "I named him Waggleton P. Tallylicker, but I never got the chance to tell him. He will be remembered."
> 
> ...



yeah...these were awesome...i also like how after a kill you get achievements like "ASSPLOSION", "GANG BANG" etc.....the game does have cheesy humor but its pretty clear that the dialogues were intentionally wrote this way..


----------



## varunb (Mar 5, 2011)

People should buy this game in order to enjoy coop which is more fun. Only the multiplayer has coop & in that mode, we have to fight waves in a time limit. I just told my friend to buy it. If anyone else is interested then let me know


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> There is nothing wrong with swearing. But this game has excessive swearing. Some of them are nice, but most of them can be a miss. Just look at GTA, they have same levels of profanity, but lines will hit the player perfectly.



At times there should be a leeway for swearing, specially for children and likes. Though they rated PEGI what ever, was just commenting on that. 

Yea the swear words are out of context.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> specially for children and likes.


Well its a mature rated game so children should better stay away from it if they don't want to spoil themselves.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

You want children to stay away by themselves? They can't. Thats why they are children. On the records, ESRB rated it M, PEGI rated it 18.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

In India, PEGI and ESRB are equal to non-existent for most parents. So don't bother with these 18+ warnings.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

Well parents have to take care. They gotta know what their kids are playing and if they can't we can't blame developers for that now can we???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> In India, PEGI and ESRB are equal to non-existent for most parents. So don't bother with these 18+ warnings.



Well.. In India, Games are non existent to parents. so, that not much of a problem.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Its true all right. But the gamers/geeks who become parents are sure gonna know.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Its true all right. But the gamers/geeks who become parents are sure gonna know.


Yeah like us. Of course when the time will come.


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> In India, PEGI and ESRB are equal to non-existent for most parents. So don't bother with these 18+ warnings.



It is not about parents getting a handle. It is ethics and morals of the same. Hope you understand.


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey am I the only one who bought this game here ? I thought someone would give me some company.  I usually dont buy games but this game deserves to be bought.


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2011)

EPIC Game(no pun intended), looks very good, minor stutter issues when streaming but very well designed.

PS: Did you guys get the skillshot where you have to kick a miniboss in the @$$ after tiring him, I lol'ed hard at that move.

Will post some screenshots soon.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

yea.. its like mini volcano erupting


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2011)

Bulletstorm Screens Here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137703-screenshots-channel-56k-warning.html#post1348786

PS: Here one another round of swearing:
Sarano: "Got myself a scotch and violently fiddling with my balls in anticipation"


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2011)

Finished Bulletstorm today.
Its a very short game, but I like this approach. Keep it short and sweet. As Half life did few years back, releasing chapters.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2011)

Just started playing *Bullet Storm* and boy what a high adrenaline pumping, action Adventure FPS is this. Completed three long rounds and I am enjoying it to the fullest ........Graphics are top notch and game play as I said is nerve recking fast paced....ofcourse the first round is just initial development, but after that its just action ride for all you FPS fans ...... the environment is something like GOW and Bioshock, but weapon system is new and different to an extent..... 

Plying on the HARD settings .....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm also playing it on hard. And i must say, its feels like easy. 

I'm now in the dino stage.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2011)

Its ok afa the difficulty goes, but that is how you enjoy, just march in to the crowd and gang band boom bow ...... who's the boss!!! eh ... who's the boss .....lolzzz


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

Difficulty cranks up as you progress. It was quite challenging in later stages.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

^Glad to hear that. 

BTW, Do you think C2 copied the slide feature from BulletStorm?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

No not at all.  Crysis 2 slide felt more alive than this. This slide is kind of supernatural. We can travel to Japan by sliding in bulletstorm. 

If crysis 2 was inspired from a game in sliding department.. the closest game would be Splinter Cell: Conviction.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, in BS nothing can stop the slide except obstacles.


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Yeah, in BS nothing can stop the slide except obstacles.


Or you can press the back button once, lol moment is when you slide up a stair.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2011)

I did it once. There were two set of stairs, and there weren't any obstacles. So, I sided and reached the top.. and immediately directed the slide to another set of stairs when led me downward.. and then again directed the slide to another set of stairs which took me to the top. I repeated the cycle more than 4 times. It was a big LOL moment.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 16, 2011)

I started playing this yesterday! It's enjoyable!
That toy dino level was the best till now! I am stuck in a position where Ishi is fixing a bridge and I' gotta kill some snipers around!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2011)

^ i'm at the exact same level. Gonna continue today, i hope.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2011)

I am way past that point ...... I am at the point where all the environment is breaking loose and stuff is falling around and you have to get pass it .....its ACT 4 chapter 2 I guess /......

How many acts are there .... people who have completed BS ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2011)

7 Acts in total.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2011)

7 acts and 3 chapters each.

I liked playing with the Dino robo. In weapons I liked Sniper most (a WANTED feeling  ) and then using Charged cannon. That really helped me to clean a lot of messy situations. Charge, fire and wait till it does its job.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm on Act 6. The game is really awesome now. Earlier it was a walk in the park even in Hard difficulty but now its more challenging. Loving it.
In cod games when you need to cover your pals while they were hackin computers or something, its was just plain shoot them all strategy. But now in BulletStorm you can just go in the field open wide and have some fun with the skill shot system. man it feels awesome. 

But one thing i hate are those lame black lines that keep moving with the camera. 
I had to set postprocessing to low to get rid of them. And cut-scenes and weapon sights pixelating. Who am i to complain?


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 18, 2011)

^^
I am also on Act 6 Ch 2. That Hekaton level was very good. Loved it!. Yeah even I get pixelated cutscenes; I thought I used to get them as I play the game on low. 

This game seems too good for a low end rig 

Using the Sniper is the thing I like the best in the game


----------



## tkin (Mar 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> 7 acts and 3 chapters each.
> 
> I liked playing with the Dino robo. In weapons I liked Sniper most (a WANTED feeling  ) and then using Charged cannon. That really helped me to clean a lot of messy situations. Charge, fire and wait till it does its job.


That weapon was also in Singularity.



JojoTheDragon said:


> I'm on Act 6. The game is really awesome now. Earlier it was a walk in the park even in Hard difficulty but now its more challenging. Loving it.
> In cod games when you need to cover your pals while they were hackin computers or something, its was just plain shoot them all strategy. But now in BulletStorm you can just go in the field open wide and have some fun with the skill shot system. man it feels awesome.
> 
> But one thing i hate are those lame black lines that keep moving with the camera.
> I had to set postprocessing to low to get rid of them. And cut-scenes and weapon sights pixelating. Who am i to complain?


I don't have these issues(except a freezing issue, happens temporarily, most likely due to streaming), the game runs damn fine otherwise.

PS: All maxed out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, you got a 5850, i have a 5770.


Anyways, finished the game today. 8.5/10 from me. -1.5 because of the problematic  textures. Awesome gameplay, acceptable story.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

I have 8800GT


----------



## tkin (Mar 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Well, you got a 5850, i have a 5770.
> 
> 
> Anyways, finished the game today. 8.5/10 from me. -1.5 because of the problematic  textures. Awesome gameplay, acceptable story.


Low FPS should occur but texture corruption should not occur even if you have 5770.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm getting 55-60 FPS
1080P res
AA = 4x
Other all high, except Postprecessing. 

Its a issue with the game i think


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

I also have 5770 but it doesn't give me decent fps at all but well it gives a playable fps.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

^ What fps do you get?
And please post your rig.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2011)

Finished the game here as well, and I'd say rocking game-play ...... frenetic action sequences with a pretty decent story line..... Enjoyed the game thoroughly ....... I'd give 7.5/10 for the game ....... 

BTW I have HD5850 and I was getting 40+ fps @ 1920x1080 all settings including AA set to max .....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

I get around 25 to 30fps sometimes less.
Intel Core 2 Duo 4400 2.2GHz
Intel DG965RY mobo
2 GB DDR2 667MHz RAM

Max Resolution -- 1440*900


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2011)

I get always 40FPS+, all maxed on this rig below, but game has streaming issues.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2011)

Streaming issue means stopping sometimes right??? Framedrops???


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Streaming issue means stopping sometimes right??? Framedrops???


Yes, when loading textures, need a ssd very badly.


----------



## saddy (Mar 20, 2011)

have completely dropped this from playing  from past 5 days due to shuttering issue on act 2 chapter 1 .wa8ing for a patch or so 2 come out soon.BTW i totally disliked the story and characters only and only liked its game play and kill skills that something new .had been playing echoes mode only in that it does not stutter that much.


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2011)

saddy said:


> have completely dropped this from playing  from past 5 days due to shuttering issue on act 2 chapter 1 .wa8ing for a patch or so 2 come out soon.BTW i totally disliked the story and characters only and only liked its game play and kill skills that something new .had been playing echoes mode only in that it does not stutter that much.


Brace yourself because a patch is probably not coming(unlike activision who listened to its users and gave us a lot of patches), just like NFS Hot Pursuit which I can't play due to dual core(probably) stuttering.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally finished the game today! The ending was not one expected.


Spoiler



Hope there is a sequel where Gray get his hands on that Sarrano 

But Anyway, I could not relate the starting with the end. When the game started, and there was an explosion when Gray started to destroy a planet or something, and he got almost killed, he quoted:- "It could all have been over long back". And then I thought the whole story was a flash back. lolz 

Still confused about it.


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

Not being able to save controller settings. Keyboard.
Each time I load the game, need to re-bind.


----------



## tkin (Mar 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I finally finished the game today! The ending was not one expected.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, the flashback is when you assassinate novak, and later inside the ship he said: "We've been dead for a long time," meaning they all chose to accept death when they opposed sarrano.

PS: I liked grays and the girl(forgot name) character, ishi was crap and completely turned off the mood, "God is dead?" is this the nineties or what??



asingh said:


> Not being able to save controller settings. Keyboard.
> Each time I load the game, need to re-bind.


If you have the umm version of the game there is a umm fix out, you know Where to look right? Anyway even if you have original version try the umm fix.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 22, 2011)

God is dead.  When that was said, my screen went black somehow. 

And Ishi looks like Robot 2.0 from the movie Robot  (one-eyed)


I too had similar problems, not with keyboard settings, though, but my skill shots, news bots destroys and drinks were never saved when I restarted the game. 



tkin said:


> PS: I liked grays and the girl(forgot name) character, ishi was crap and completely turned off the mood, "God is dead?" is this the nineties or what??



Trishka is her name.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2011)

@soumo 

plzz don't put spoilers without covering them or giving some warning 



_


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ Sorry Digital Dude


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I finally finished the game today! The ending was not one expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You got to put spoilers before you provide this kinds of information, is it that hard to comprehend ...... there are other people as well eager to finish the game and know how it ends .........


----------



## jackpot (Mar 27, 2011)

Grr.... spoilers


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

playing this and now on part where that 



Spoiler



Sarrano armed the bio bomb to kill ishi and his friend and dramatically trishka showed up to rescue these two


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

Completed this game - My verdict is - it's nothing more than a a co op serious sam though the leash power feature and skillpoints and  limited weapon weapon customization ( power ups ) is somewhat unique anyway and I liked those


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

is this game worth a try?
story?


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> is this game worth a try?
> story?


Very short single player campaign with basic story, fun shooter with new gameplay type.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> is this game worth a try?
> story?



Wen u r in different kind of mood like playing heavy shooter Then its the right time for playing ! NO ADVENTURE - ONLY ACTION


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

Piyush said:


> is this game worth a try?
> story?



the story not so good - but if you want to kick a lot of asses and pump a hell lot shells into enemy with some eye candy actions then this game is for you - it improved my shooting skill in CS


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2011)

hmmm...will be on the list after dead space 2....thanks


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Just completed the game now. Goddamn what the hell was ending. It was mysterious, and awful at best. 


Spoiler



I hope they bring Bulletstorm 2 so that I can atleast see the end of the story and Fate of Ishi.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Bulletstorm DLC hits PC*
Gun Sonata pack unleashed.

Well its more of a MP DLC so I no need to rush for it at all unless you play MP of this game of course.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

^^ TFS  will get that.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> *Bulletstorm DLC hits PC*
> Gun Sonata pack unleashed.


Lemme have it, lemme.


----------



## varunb (May 21, 2011)

I guess u have the original game ? If yes then reply.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2011)

Don't drag this original game thing too far 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138223-gentlemans-guide-posting-section.html


----------

